# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Most dreams youv'e recalled after 1 night

## ShoNuff

Last night i went to bed real early and slept real late. Probably around 14hrs total (no work on good friday  :smiley: ) I was able to recall 6 dreams with about a paragraph worth of info for each. This is the most ive ever could recall. I briefly awoke to take my dog out (at this point i recalled 3 and the other 3 when i woke again later). I normally recall 2 dreams a night with about a full page of info each. What is the most amount of dreams youve been able to recall in one night?

----------


## kingofclutch

I have probably been able to recall around 7, if you count pieces of dreams. If you only count full dreams then probably 4.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hmmm, probably around 10, but I could hardly keep track of them all, and I don't think I wrote them all down, I might have in my DJ somewhere, they were pretty short dreams though.

As far as full dreams, 6 dreams all lucid, after a huge WBTB.

----------


## Tsunami

The most amount for me is 3 full dreams, I wrote loads of detail on them though. This was also just normal sleep. 

Normally I would remember a dream and a half.

----------


## Frishert

Normally I remember up to 2 dreams per night, but this morning I was able to write down 4 dreams. I'm starting to get the hang of it, I guess  ::D: 

-Stenny

----------


## Sean999

The most full dreams I've remembered is four. The most dream pieces I've remembered is probably around seven or eight.

----------


## psyched 4 life

Ive remembered 3 or 4 full dreams, with about 4 fragments of other dreams in the same night. My problem is that while im writing down all the info i can think of about my first dream, the others slowly start to fade, so by the time i get around to them, i only have fragments left. Does that happen to anyone else?

----------


## Twoshadows

My best night of dreaming was 13 dreams. Some were fragments, but quite a few were legnthy dreams.






> Ive remembered 3 or 4 full dreams, with about 4 fragments of other dreams in the same night. My problem is that while im writing down all the info i can think of about my first dream, the others slowly start to fade, so by the time i get around to them, i only have fragments left. Does that happen to anyone else?



Often what I'll do is first start by writing down a few key words from each dream until I've gotten each dream down. Then I'll go back and fill them in. By doing that I'm less likely to forget the dreams.

----------


## Holiace

I recall (if I recall at all)

2-3 dreams.

Often one is like really long and the other one is like 10 seconds...

----------


## Xox

The most would have to be around 10.

----------


## Xibran123

Haha. Full dreams? About 4. Dream pieces...too much to count. haha. And in one night. haha

----------


## iadr

The most dreams I've ever recalled in one night is 25, which happened a couple of weeks ago.

After having had 3 vivid dreams I got up and took some galantine and GABA and put on a nicotine patch, which proved to be too much because it kept me awake for the next 4 hours.

Finally, after tossing and turning for 4 hours I got up, took off the nicotine patch and went back to bed, finally falling asleep again.

20 minutes later I woke up from another vivid dream, and then the dreams started coming every 5 minutes, and finally every 2 minutes, giving me 22 dreams in the final hour and a half with the last 3 dreams being lucid.

There's a state that I've been able to reach once in a while after having slept at least 9 hours where the dreams start coming about every 10 minutes, but this is the first time I have been able to get them to come every 2 minutes.

It probably had a lot to do with the galantamine and nicotine patch I had used earlier.

It took me over an hour when I got up to record them all in my spreadsheet as I had just recorded them on a digital recorder during the night.

----------


## Oros

I have recalled 6 dreams and got some memories from a 7th dream once.
3 or the dreams where very vididly recalled, and the other 3 wasn't so bad recalled either.

----------


## Oros

> It probably had a lot to do with the galantamine and nicotine patch I had used earlier.



Does nicotince make the recall better?  ::bowdown::

----------


## iadr

> Does nicotince make the recall better?



Nicotine is supposed to cause more vivid dreams and help in becoming lucid, although it is also known to wear down the nicotine receptors in the brain really fast, so should be used sparingly, if at all.

I only use a 7mg nicotine patch (the smallest one available) about once or twice a month to mix things up a bit to keep my brain guessing when trying to become lucid.

Some of the more natural supplements that can help in having more vivid dreams are the following. Be sure and research any of these before taking them though to make sure you understand the best doseage to take and understand what the side effects can be.

GABA powder
ZMA - read the customer reviews on this one at http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1041
Ginko Biloba
Vitamin B-12 taken with Folic Acid
COQ10
Acetyl Carnitine
Fish Oil - make sure and get the kind that says No Fishy Aftertaste

The best thing I've found to help with recall is just recording my dreams, and then going back over them again, rewriting out the most vivid onces again before going to bed the next night.

----------


## Through the Looking Glass

Usually 2, occassionally 3. The most I've had is 3.5 where the 1/2 dream being a fragment of a dream where I just remember a few things about it.
I don't know how some you have remembered 10 dreams in one night, that's just crazy!

----------


## iadr

> I don't know how some you have remembered 10 dreams in one night, that's just crazy!



Not crazy at all Looking Glass.  You just need to know how to do it.

I have 10 or more dreams all the time on the weekend when I am able to sleep in.

The secret to having a lot of dreams is get up after 6 or 7 hours of sleep and use the bathroom so you will be able to remain in bed later when the dreams start coming closer together.  If you are hungry, grab a quick bite to eat, but try to get back to bed as soon as possible so that you can keep as much of the rem closeness as possible that you have already built up by sleeping so far.

After about 8 or 9 hours, your dreams should be coming a lot more frequently than the were the first part of the night by reason of your having slept so much.

At this point you should be much more aware of your dreams by reason of being rested from having slept so much, and hopefully will be awakened after each dream you have.

When you awaken from a dream, lie there as still as possible, and record it on something like a digital voice recorder, keeping your eyes shut if possible, and moving as little as possible.

Then just continue to lie there and wait for the next dream which should show up in about 10 minutes.

If you need something to concentrate on, just concentrate on the last dream you just had, and maybe you can reenter it and become lucid in it.

Using this technique I've been able to have as many as 17 to 20 dreams several times, and that was without using supplements.

----------


## LadyBa22

usually i remember one every nigth, but once i remembered 3 dreams... but that night i went to sleep 3 times too  :tongue2:  

stupid noise...

----------


## Elite

The most I would have to say if 2-3.

----------


## Mini Man56

Like 10. In only one hour. All LDs. It was my very first night of LDing. It happened something like this:

DILD: "My first lucid! YEESSSSS!!!!" POOF!
It ended.....
WILD:"Yay, I'm still lucid! Now I'll-" POOF! It ended again......
WILD: "Ok, still lucid. I can't get excited or it'll-" Poof! DARN IT!!
WILD: "I should probably rub my hands together-" Poof!

Eventually I got really annoyed and gave up.

----------


## mevoki

The most I've evered recalled in one night is 7, altough 1-3 is more normal for me. I've yet to recall a LD though :tongue2:

----------


## Stupidity

Only 4
But I'm just starting so hopefully I'll increase that number soon

----------


## ninja9578

Around 10, I'm sure I've had nights where I've remembered more, but they're rare.

----------


## panta-rei

5. Its in my DJ now!

----------


## Omega Weapon

8

----------


## DREAMER242000

Lately around 2-3 short ones, my dream recall has been
pretty poor lately, hopefully this will not last much longer.
 :smiley:

----------


## Stupidity

I Just remembered fragments of 6 dreams, just tiny pieces of most though

----------


## Soldier

4 whole dreams

----------


## LePeL

4, last night actually.

Either I was lucky or I am good at this stuff; normally I don't recall dreams at all.
First day of trying to recall, I recalled 1.
Second day, also 1.
Third day, none, but I had had alcohol.
Fourth day (last night): 4!

I hope I can extrapolate this line  ::D:

----------


## ~Erin~

I think the most I've ever recalled was around 7 in one night.

----------


## killer_kicks88

i usually have a good 3-4 solid vivid's every night

----------


## The Cusp

Twice I've experienced Total Recall upon waking, where I could remember every single thing I dreamed about the whole night.  But it was weird like seeing it all at once.  As soon as I would try to isolate one dream, the total recall would fade.  I had to take notes choose which dreams I wanted to write out.

Anyone else ever get that?

----------


## Techno

> Twice I've experienced Total Recall upon waking, where I could remember every single thing I dreamed about the whole night.  But it was weird like seeing it all at once.  As soon as I would try to isolate one dream, the total recall would fade.  I had to take notes choose which dreams I wanted to write out.
> 
> Anyone else ever get that?



Something like that has happened to me once...but I stuck with writing down every dream instead of the one's I liked most. So I got a less-detailed entry of my entire night's dreaming instead of just a few dreams with perfect detail.

Also...the maximum number of dreams I've ever had in one night was 7. Out of all the dreams I can remember I've had this happen to me at least 3 times.

----------


## ray

probably about four full dreams and two pieces a night sometimes less or more.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Last night i went to bed real early and slept real late. Probably around 14hrs total (no work on good friday ) I was able to recall 6 dreams with about a paragraph worth of info for each. This is the most ive ever could recall. I briefly awoke to take my dog out (at this point i recalled 3 and the other 3 when i woke again later). I normally recall 2 dreams a night with about a full page of info each. What is the most amount of dreams youve been able to recall in one night?



I'd say about, three to five. But that was ages ago before I gave up. Since I gave up, in a month, my dream recall died. But I think it's building up again.  :smiley:

----------


## kingofclutch

Probably 6.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I only had like 3 short dreams max

----------


## Hazel

My highest is 7 so far.  ::D:

----------


## Erinn

My highest is 9... I guess that's pretty good    o.O

----------


## chris31

> Twice I've experienced Total Recall upon waking, where I could remember every single thing I dreamed about the whole night.  But it was weird like seeing it all at once.  As soon as I would try to isolate one dream, the total recall would fade.  I had to take notes choose which dreams I wanted to write out.
> 
> Anyone else ever get that?



Yeh that or something similair happens to me.  I cant write fast enough to get it all down before i forget it.  Its so frustrating, its right there in your mind and then it just goes.

A few days ago i wrote down 10 dream entries, but some might have been connected.  Most were short as well.

----------


## Shift

Depends on what you define as a full night. Sleeping in, with about 15-16 hours of sleep, I've remembered 15 dreams. On a typical night of 5-7 hours of sleep, I only remember 3. Three is about my average.

----------


## Nyogtha

On a normal night, the most I recalled was four whole, vivid ones with a scattering of other dream fragments. That's pretty decent, I guess.

----------


## Jeff_ray

I just started last saturday. My average is tiny fragments I'm not even sure they're a dream. The most I had was almost one, check my journal for more.

Hopefully, I'll get the hang of it and do one dream a night, maybe 2. That's my current goal...

----------


## kingofclutch

I just set a new record for me..8.

----------


## Sound

Only 2  :tongue2:  Whats cool is that it happened the first time i begun to work on my dream recall. One day i decided to start a DJ, and the same night, i remembered bits of 2 dreams (previously, my recall's been crap.. maybe once a month i remembered a dream). I remembered 4 dreams that week (which actually is this week).

----------


## eeeeee!

probably around 4.

had my first ld scince last summer last night! yes!

----------


## Daydreamer0718

yeah my best is 3

----------


## [email protected]

5 and I'm proud of it! xD

----------


## Jeff_ray

The most I had up to now is 2 dreams and a fragment.  :smiley:

----------


## seeker28

Since I started keeping a DJ the most dreams in one night I could remember was about 14.

----------


## ttraverse

> Normally I remember up to 2 dreams per night, but this morning I was able to write down 4 dreams. I'm starting to get the hang of it, I guess 
> 
> -Stenny



This is about my norm as well.  As time goes by (now that I have the DJ going) I am able to remember more per night and greater detail.

----------


## Pastulio_

Six has been the most I've ever remembered.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

About five is definitely the most Ive remembered. Its a shame I didnt write them down though.

----------


## ttraverse

> About five is definitely the most Ive remembered. Its a shame I didnt write them down though.



That has been a HUGE issue for me over the years.  Now I write everything down even if I just remember small tidbits.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> That has been a HUGE issue for me over the years.  Now I write everything down even if I just remember small tidbits.



Yeah me too, unless Im being lazy like the bum that I am. ::laughhard::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

7, I used Dream TiVo right before I wokeup

----------


## ttraverse

> Yeah me too, unless Im being lazy like the bum that I am.



Also the reason why I'm not a quadrillionaire!

----------


## seeker28

I think it was somewhere around 14.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Also the reason why I'm not a quadrillionaire!



lol, agreed




> I think it was somewhere around 14.



WTF!?!? 14 dreams Seeker, that's crazy!!!

----------


## Everlong

The maximum I have been able to remember is about four.

----------


## TokiDokiSaiko

Well, last night was the first night that I tried dream recall/dream journal and such.

I fell asleep around 12:40 AM and then awoke on my own (without an alarm) at 4:51 AM. I remember because the first thing I did when I woke up was look at my alarm and then wrote it down in my dream journal.  At the time I recalled 4 seperate dreams and wrote them down, I had 5 pages of info total, but I wasn't as specific as I could have been since I was tired and had a ehadache adn jsut wanted to sleep more.

I fell back to sleep at around 5:30, then woke up at around 11:30 and after like 5 minutes of just lying there trying to remember ANYHTING I remembered and wrote down 6 more, one of which I vaguely remember- but do remember the ppl there and the general idea of what happened and who said what to me-, and one of which became an LD for a short while, then I became distracted again.
Those took up 6 pages.

Sooo, that's 10 dreams in one night.
4 in 4 hours and 6 dreams in 6 hours.
Woah...I just noticed that's a dream for every hour...cool. ^^ (though they probably didn't really happen as one for every hour, they were probably all in like the last hour of both times. lol)

So that was my first night with it, I wonder how many I'll have tonight. :]

Hope that wasn't too much info...>.>
sorry lol

----------


## xTecHiE1

usually two full dreams, and bits and pieces of others

----------


## CloudNine

7. OK, so they were not full dreams, but they were still separate fragments of dreams that I could remember whether they were short or not. I'm good at remembering a lot of dreams, I'm just not very good at remembering what happened in them  :tongue2:

----------


## TravisE

My record is eight (along with the occasional fragments), on at least five or six occasions. This was a couple of years ago when I was really active in dreaming/lucid dreaming experimenting.

I have rarely recorded more than a couple of dreams per day in recent months, though, because dreaming now has a somewhat lower priority for me than it did (though I still practice lucid dreaming and don't plan to stop completely any time soon). I don't really worry about how many dreams a night I remember or record. I like to go for quality over quantity, anyway.  :wink2:

----------


## Genesis Tech

About 5 full dreams, about 9 if you count fragments.

----------


## Excessaccess

> Often what I'll do is first start by writing down a few key words from each dream until I've gotten each dream down. Then I'll go back and fill them in. By doing that I'm less likely to forget the dreams.



When I wake up inbetween dreams, I write down keywords and other things that I think will help me to remember dreams.. I really can't record my dreams soon after I have them. My best time is 8!! hours afterwards! I record as much as I can, but a lot of dreams end up as fragments. Anyone have techniques for strict 9 to 5 scheduals??

----------


## Jeff_ray

I think my new record is 4 normal length dreams in one night.

----------


## Eric

About 4.

----------

